# Windows 10 and Gigabyte Z87-D3HP motherboard



## PeterPenPencil (Dec 19, 2015)

I was having an issue with Windows 10 and it was strange repetitions of the BSD very randomly. The last time it made the error it turned into a very annoying nightmare. Windows 10 has ways to spot the errors, and I looked for the crash messages in the Administrative Tools. It yielded memory errors. I remembered that I purchased a new set of 16Gb DDR3 ram chips and I thought the chips were defective. Interchanged the chips and all was of no avail. SUDDENLY, I went to Gigabyte's web site and the solution was very easy, the BIOS must had to be updated for Windows 10, if not, the motherboard would work erratically. So, I installed the BIOS through a software they have for Windows and the problem disappeared. I know that many of us could have the same problem. The first time that I tried to install Windows 10 my computer hanged - it was the pre-official version. This is my first time here but I had been 20 years assembling and repairing my computers. If you are benefited by this thread, please tell it here... thanks for the Tech Support Guy for giving us this opportunity to express about our computers.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

> So, I installed the BIOS through a software they have for Windows


Windows based bios updaters often cause problems. A much better method for a gigabyte board is to use Qflash which is built into the bios. This removes windows from the task; it is the only way I update a gigabyte board.
With the gigabyte dual bios setup, it is not that big of a deal. If you had gotten a bsod while updating the bios, when you restarted, the backup bios would take over. It is a big deal when updating on other boards ie asus, asrock, etc without the dual bios.


----------

